# need work and know how



## Big Time Plow (Nov 18, 2003)

purchasing a 2004 ram 2500 hd quad cab 4x4 with 7'1/2 boss plow and spreader would like to find work with someone that could also teach


----------



## Big Time Plow (Nov 18, 2003)

lookin for someone locally that could sit down for a minute


----------

